# Summer Shade



## imagineer (Jul 13, 2006)

Anyone got any ideas for a bit of protection come the summer.

Neil


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Definitely get a good shirt with ventilation and UV protection, a broad brim hat and regularly apply the SPF 30+, and get a good pair of sunglasses.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

A hobie bimini and/or a dodger. Check the accessories catalogue on the their website.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## imagineer (Jul 13, 2006)

yip got that covered but saw a shade mounted on a yak somewhere.

maybe a golf umbrella.

Cheers
Neil.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> Definitely get a good shirt with ventilation and UV protection, a broad brim hat and regularly apply the SPF 30+, and get a good pair of sunglasses.


Everything Karl has said :wink:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Plenty of drnking water too. I take frozen soft drink bottles of water. Generally go through at least 4 litres in a day.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Plenty of drnking water too. I take frozen soft drink bottles of water. Generally go through at least 4 litres in a day.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Beach umbrella, you beauty...... Remember fishing with my uncle, from a bondwood/Fibreglass stinkboat. about 30 years ago. Uncle had a huge umbrella on the boat, and a puff of wind took it over board. No reason to panic, shaft made of timber (one of those umbrellas that go into the centre piece of a garden table, thick pole with hinge.... anyhow, reasoning that it could not sink, and that air would be trapped in the dome. it rolled onto its side, air came out, and sunk like a stone...... much to our disbelief...just watched it fade into the deep. I happened so quickly, did not even have time to think about sending fishhooks after it..  

Cheers all Andybear :lol:

PS we used to use it as a sail too


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> . Unless you were planning on a trip to NZ anyway that is. :wink: :lol:


Do you think many would want to do that?....if that happened by accident wouldn't you pull the bung, and activate your epirb so you were picked up and remained this side of the puddle  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I now have a Kokoda fishing shirt, i wear a hat and sunnies and have a 1lt of sunscreen in my crate i put on every 1 1/2 to 2 hours.
Ive heard people saying sun screen on your hand is bad for fishing as you then put it on your hook, line, leader and so on.
So i take a towle out with me to take off the cream from my heads and dry them on my shirt. Because by the time im putting a second coat of cream on my shirt is full of salt cristals to take the smell of the cream away. And just to make sure theres no smell i then strap my ultrabite on my hand and rub it in till its dry.
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm pillies


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Magicrik said:


> . And just to make sure theres no smell i then strap my ultrabite on my hand and rub it in till its dry.
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm pillies


Rik an old trick we used was to rub cheese spread into your palms, particularly the bloke using the outboard motor who got petrol smell on them; anything strong is OK, garlic, vegemite or whatever


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Stay at home and drink lots of BEER !!! nah. cheers fishbrain


----------

